# Dry skin?



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

That's odd,that the breeder would not tell you,what she was feeding.
You can call and ask.
The skin could be dry.
Get some puppy shampoo with oatmeal in it,that should soothe it.
But I think more important than the kind of shampoo is ensuring it is rinsed extremely well. When you think you are done rinsing...do it again.
It could also be a change in the climate.
Good luck.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That is sooooo true about rinsing!! You can never rinse to much 

It can take four to six weeks to see a change in skin and coat with a diet change. There are tons of supplements you can give dogs to increase the fatty acids in their diet. Be careful about supplementing a puppy though. A client of mine gives her dog 1 spoonful of tuna every other meal and has seen great improvement in the coat. I'm surprised that the breeder wasn't more specific on what your baby was eating.... Thats very odd.

In Florida we see a lot of people who move down here with their dogs who have no known allergies or skin issues only to find that their dog's skin goes crazy shortly after moving here. We have a lot of skin issues in our area that seem to be climate related. The snow birds that vacation here in the winter from up north have dog's that are fine in the summers but when they are down here in the winter... well you get the idea. I would add a good conditioner to your oatmeal shampoo  That might help as well. Also keep in mind that some dog's have skin sensativties to dyes, soaps, and fragrances. So if you haven't already purchased a shampoo try and find a hypoallergince one that is dye and fragrance free just to start off with.... just in case.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

We give T tinned sardines once a week and I think that helps his coat and skin tremendously. I know a lot of folks use fish oil in the capsules and just break them apart and tip into the food but why not feed fish rather than just the oil I reckon, much easier and T loves them - does make his breath smell like cat food for a day though :biggrin:

And the rinsing is crucial, it'll take me up to 10 minutes of pumped fresh rinse water through the hydrobath before I am sure T doesn't have any product left in.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I've heard of people using olive oil before, it makes sense.


----------

